# Win 7 Or Not?



## xkm1948 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just got the free copy of Win7 Professional X64 from my university's MSDNAA site. I have been using Vista X64 Ulitmate for a whole year. I want to taste the new system. however I do fear that I have to reinstall tens of thousands of software.

Should I do it? Will it worth it?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, its worth it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2009)

xkm1948 said:


> Just got the free copy of Win7 Professional X64 from my university's MSDNAA site. I have been using Vista X64 Ulitmate for a whole year. I want to taste the new system. however I do fear that I have to reinstall tens of thousands of software.
> 
> Should I do it? Will it worth it?



Yes
Windows 7 is absolutely amazing, a very worthy successor to XP (Vista was just "meh" IMO)


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2009)

xkm1948 said:


> Just got the free copy of Win7 Professional X64 from my university's MSDNAA site. I have been using Vista X64 Ulitmate for a whole year. I want to taste the new system. however I do fear that I have to reinstall tens of thousands of software.
> 
> Should I do it? Will it worth it?



There isn't anything "mind-blowing" going from Vista X64 with the latest service pack to Win 7. Yes, you will most likely have to reinstall your tens of thousands of software if you decide to do the switch.

Can anyone explain why it's worth switching? I'm currently using Windows 7 from Vista X64 and I certainly cannot.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 19, 2009)

Windows 7 just seems to feel faster to me than Vista. On my Toshiba X205-SLi4 laptop (C2D T8100 2.1, 4GB DDR2, Dual GeForce 8600m GT) I have Vista and Win7 and I have experienced a lot of performance issues with Vista (i've had to reinstall that OS 3 times to try to fix the issues). Games would be sort of laggy sometimes, Vista has a 1-2 minute blank screen between the loading bar and the Orb, and just a few weeks after a reinstall it's crawling. Win7 x64 runs beautifully on my laptop and desktop. 

On a side note, my dad has a 4 year old HP zd8333cl laptop with a 3GHz P4-630, 2GB DDR2 and an ATI X600. On Vista, HD videos were choppy (they played fine on my Dell Inspiron 6000 with a P-M 2.1GHz, GMA900, 2GB DDR2). On Win7 32bit, the videos play very well and the whole system runs noticeably faster.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> There isn't anything "mind-blowing" going from Vista X64 with the latest service pack to Win 7. Yes, you will most likely have to reinstall your tens of thousands of software if you decide to do the switch.
> 
> Can anyone explain why it's worth switching? I'm currently using Windows 7 from Vista X64 and I certainly cannot.



Gotta agree here...I've played with both quite a bit now. Vista x64 Sp2 kicks ass...I've never had issues with it, nor SP1...but it's very stable and solid for gaming/multimedia. I'm on 7 x64 RTM atm because I wanted to finally try it out...I haven't been playing as many PB games lately so I figured I won't lose out too bad at this point. Really comparing both, 7 feels like Vista, nothing too special or amazing...but it's the next way to go...if I had a free copy of both, I'd probably go with 7 and stash Vista in case I ran into something I didn't like. Both are solid operating systems, but hey if you have a free copy...I'd say give it a shot...hell if you have a spare HDD...disconnect your Vista HDD or do a dual boot that way you can compare directly and see which works best for you. I won't say one is faster than the other, though I will admit that while 7 feels snappier, I can't say it's a huge difference by any means.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 19, 2009)

Seriously, if you are willing to install all your programs then go for it.
But if you can wait a little while and like using Vista, then stick with it.
Or if you want to use Win 7 from here on out, then install it, but keep in mind you will have to install everything 
again. Seriously, it is up to whether or not you want to spend the time installing everything again.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm kind of with erocker, I only have 2 of my systems running Win7, the rest are still Vista.

Really, other than the few GUI improvements, I don't really think Win7 has much over Vista w/ SP2.


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Depends what would make installing a new OS worth it to you. If you want a new look, some different little functionality tweaks to play with, since it's free I'd say sure go for it. Outside of that as others have said there's not anything particularly grand about it. It's not noticeably faster (unless you want it to be, then it probably is, don't listen to those who say it "feels" faster though, they're full of it), not more compatible (will be eventually though), it doesn't really do anything particularly useful that Vista doesn't, but it's cool enough certainly not worse than Vista. I'd wait until it was re-install time anyway for cleaning purposes, then just go ahead and switch over then.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> There isn't anything "mind-blowing" going from Vista X64 with the latest service pack to Win 7. Yes, you will most likely have to reinstall your tens of thousands of software if you decide to do the switch.
> 
> Can anyone explain why it's worth switching? I'm currently using Windows 7 from Vista X64 and I certainly cannot.





newtekie1 said:


> I'm kind of with erocker, I only have 2 of my systems running Win7, the rest are still Vista.
> 
> Really, other than the few GUI improvements, I don't really think Win7 has much over Vista w/ SP2.



I agree. I'm running Win7 Ultimate "Steve Ballmer signature edition" and the difference is very little. However what I do like about it is the fact its such a light install. No bloatware. But not really worth buying full retail for.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 19, 2009)

I like it for the expanded quick launch icons (on the bottom) as I hate having NON-IN PROGRESS program Icons on my desktop for a cleaner look and less clutter. I do not think it's faster, yes it does load faster, but once loaded there is no "real difference" to 7 and Vista. BTW I installed it for the same reason you are contemplating it. I do like the some of the new gimmicks MS threw in with 7 though like shake, I also like the widgets without the side bar.
But hey a fresh install is always nice unless you really want all of those 1000's of programs


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you guys think it is good to install Win7 Clearly on a OVERCLOCKED system?

The reason is when I was first installing my Vista on my 3.6GHz Q6600, I could never get pass the hardware scan.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 19, 2009)

I used XP XP3 for many years and never thought I would get past it till i tried out W7. 

Loving W7.


----------



## SonDa5 (Oct 19, 2009)

xkm1948 said:


> Do you guys think it is good to install Win7 Clearly on a OVERCLOCKED system?
> 
> The reason is when I was first installing my Vista on my 3.6GHz Q6600, I could never get pass the hardware scan.





No. Set system to default settings.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

I personally loved Vista and thought it was great, but i had alot of issues with vista (maybe alot better now) I would say if you have the chance to jump to windows 7 for free yu would be daft not too. Its a great operating system, it is a little diffrent to vista and better imo. If you dont want to lose loads of stuff go pick up a cheep 500gb harddrive and transfer some stuff before re-installing. Plus you can just do an upgrade and keep most of your stuff, but i would allways say a clean install is better.


----------



## Dan2312 (Oct 19, 2009)

I currently use Vista and xp, i use vista for gaming and surfing web, i use xp for playing retro games and stuff that fails to work on xp, i don't really need win 7 atm, i will get it eventually with an Ati 5870 so i can play Dx11 games.  when 5870's come down in price and hopefully reviewed as decent and any bugs have been ironed out, thats when ill switch.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Oct 19, 2009)

xkm1948 said:


> Do you guys think it is good to install Win7 Clearly on a OVERCLOCKED system?
> 
> The reason is when I was first installing my Vista on my 3.6GHz Q6600, I could never get pass the hardware scan.



An OS Install is like a stress test.....It'll find the weakness in the overclock......so chances are that your overclock wasn't stable.  


Win 7 and Vista SP2 are very close to one another.........if you need the latest and greatest.........then grab it....otherwise wait for more compatibility..........your not missing much. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 19, 2009)

Well if you have win7 already id say wait till Vista OS screws up then try it lol..  Other wise sounds like every things going good as is so don't mess with some thing that ain't broken.


----------



## Frick (Oct 19, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm kind of with erocker, I only have 2 of my systems running Win7, the rest are still Vista.
> 
> Really, other than the few GUI improvements, I don't really think Win7 has much over Vista w/ SP2.



Except that 7 runs better on slower hardware.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 19, 2009)

Try it out on virtual pc !


----------



## JessicaD (Oct 20, 2009)

Xlm1948,

To learn more about Windows 7, see how it can meet your needs and to take a virtual tour of all the new features / benefits Win 7 has to offer, please go to the following link: http://bit.ly/7b1cY

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 20, 2009)

erocker said:


> There isn't anything "mind-blowing" going from Vista X64 with the latest service pack to Win 7. Yes, you will most likely have to reinstall your tens of thousands of software if you decide to do the switch.
> 
> Can anyone explain why it's worth switching? I'm currently using Windows 7 from Vista X64 and I certainly cannot.



It's what you call a placebo effect, most commonly used in the medical field but still applies:
Also called the placebo response. A remarkable phenomenon in which a placebo -- a fake treatment, an inactive substance like sugar, distilled water, or saline solution -- can sometimes improve a patient's condition simply because the person has the expectation that it will be helpful. Expectation to plays a potent role in the placebo effect. The more a person believes they are going to benefit from a treatment, the more likely it is that they will experience a benefit.

So the more a person believes they will benefit from win 7 the more likely it is that they will experience a benefit. You can use advertisement, reviews, benchmarks in the place of sugar, water, and saline solution.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 21, 2009)

It seems that I have exactly 26 applications plus 30 games that REQUIRES total reinstall.

Hmm, I will wait until Vista kills itself......


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Oct 21, 2009)

xkm1948 said:


> It seems that I have exactly 26 applications plus 30 games that REQUIRES total reinstall.
> 
> Hmm, I will wait until Vista kills itself......


That's all LOL when I change over it's a bit more than that...


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 21, 2009)

You guys a are crazy 30+ games. Last time I changed over it was like 20 aps and maybe 10 games, and it sucked. Hate doing that crap.lol Wow I can only imagine switching over with that many apps and games.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2009)

xkm1948 said:


> It seems that I have exactly 26 applications plus 30 games that REQUIRES total reinstall.
> 
> Hmm, I will wait until Vista kills itself......





Woody112 said:


> You guys a are crazy 30+ games. Last time I changed over it was like 20 aps and maybe 10 games, and it sucked. Hate doing that crap.lol Wow I can only imagine switching over with that many apps and games.





i have about 20 apps, and 300GB of games.

its very simple to set your PC up so reinstalls are easy... tends to take me less than an hour (from starting the OS install) to having a working 7 system, ready to game (and all steam games installed)


partition, partition, partition  only mac users install everything to the C: drive
(yes thats a contradiction. get over it)


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i have about 20 apps, and 300GB of games.
> 
> its very simple to set your PC up so reinstalls are easy... tends to take me less than an hour (from starting the OS install) to having a working 7 system, ready to game (and all steam games installed)
> 
> ...



I've tried doing that before with a partition. I had one partition for windows and the other for everything else on a raid 0 array. Except when I formated the one partition and installed vista I was unable to play any games without reinstalling them, and lost all progress in the process. What is that I did wrong or could have done different? Kind of curious now!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2009)

Woody112 said:


> I've tried doing that before with a partition. I had one partition for windows and the other for everything else on a raid 0 array. Except when I formated the one partition and installed vista I was unable to play any games without reinstalling them, and lost all progress in the process. What is that I did wrong or could have done different? Kind of curious now!



steam is leechable, so any games you own via steam will run fine after a format.


after that, it all comes down to the games - most of my games run fine, however when the next patch comes out i need to reinstall them (which means i get weeks/months after the reinstall, before it matters)


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 21, 2009)

The fun part is that I have to dig through the giant "crap" mountain in my storge room to find all the applications/game DVDs to reinstall all of them.

Steam games are fine. But for other games like STALKER or Age of Empires, it's purely headache to reinstall all of the add-ons.

Upgrade is bad, clean install is worse. So, stick with Vista no matter how bad it is.(Got 8GB RAM, maybe there's not gonna be huge performance difference). I will wait until the day when I am finally tired of all the old games to do the reinstall.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 21, 2009)

I jumped from XP 32bit to Win7 64bit and THAT was amaaaazing My buddy went from Vista to 7 and all he had to do some reinstall a couple of drivers and that was it.

DO IT!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have found a few things that just will not function normally in Windows 7 but they are mainly electronics emulation programs from the Win98 days. I've have noticed slow file copies, CD/DVD burning issues, "GUI lag" (takes time to draw the contents of folders and other pauses), and IE8 still sucks. All in all I like the feel for it (like Vista) but like Vista, it took getting used to. I don't like not being able to have folders show my icons like Windows 98/2000/XP/Ect. The control panel can not be made to look like XPs control panel when in classic view. XP ran alot faster and I haven't found anything in Windows 7 that I "need" but it does have a better look to it. Oh wait, MS Paint is alot better. I guess if it makes you feel as if your on the leading egde of opperating systems, need DX10 and Aero, then go for it.

If I could have DX10 and Aero on XP, that's what I would be using. =)

$.02

EDIT - Oh and not being able to customize the toolbar is a huge pita to me.


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> There isn't anything "mind-blowing" going from Vista X64 with the latest service pack to Win 7. Yes, you will most likely have to reinstall your tens of thousands of software if you decide to do the switch.
> 
> Can anyone explain why it's worth switching? I'm currently using Windows 7 from Vista X64 and I certainly cannot.



upgrading never had me reinstall software.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> steam is leechable, so any games you own via steam will run fine after a format.
> 
> 
> after that, it all comes down to the games - most of my games run fine, however when the next patch comes out i need to reinstall them (which means i get weeks/months after the reinstall, before it matters)



Got ya now. I'll remember this for future reference.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2009)

I always feel "safer" reinstalling everything.


----------



## Binge (Oct 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I always feel "safer" reinstalling everything.



If the tap-water isn't poison, drink it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> If the tap-water isn't poison, drink it.



Yeah I know man. Its just how I "feel". I'm not saying its the only way by any means. After all I have OCD so I even have a method of reinstalling everything


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> If the tap-water isn't poison, drink it.



But it _is _poison. Google water fluoridation. Controlling the population since the '40s.


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 21, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> But it _is _poison. Google water fluoridation. Controlling the population since the '40s.



Ya they've been putting fluoride in the water since then. Except it's the same stuff that's in your toothpaste, and mouth rinse, plus it's in very small quantities. They started doing this of course to help fight tooth decay as it was a major problem back then and have continued to do so.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 21, 2009)

Woody112 said:


> Ya they've been putting fluoride in the water since then. Except it's the same stuff that's in your toothpaste, and mouth rinse, plus it's in very small quantities. They started doing this of course to help fight tooth decay as it was a major problem back then and have continued to do so.



Unfortunatly it doesn't have _any _effect on the external enamel of a tooth when taken internally.  It's a byproduct of aluminium manufacturing and they needed a place to dump it. It's also a mood stabilizer (active ingredient of Prozac), and used by Hitler on the Jews in concentration camps to "maintain a docile state". Bad government, bad!

So what about Windows 7 now? Oh yeh, it keeps moving/deleting my desktop icons.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 21, 2009)

xkm1948 said:


> It seems that I have exactly 26 applications plus 30 games that REQUIRES total reinstall.
> 
> Hmm, I will wait until Vista kills itself......



Who the hell installs games on their OS hard drive? I have a separate 320GB hard drive dedicated to just that.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 21, 2009)

Do it, it is well worth it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 21, 2009)

xkm1948 said:


> It seems that I have exactly 26 applications plus 30 games that REQUIRES total reinstall.
> 
> Hmm, I will wait until Vista kills itself......



ermm....30 games???! EL-O-EL, thats a lotta game-age but I perfer to uninstall the games I havent touched for at least 5-6 months. More room for pr0n that way. secondly, I got a dedicated 90Gb partition just for games (30Gig left out of a 90Gb partition)

If you can sit there & genuinely tell me that you actually play those 30 games. id say you need to need to hand yourself over to reality & have them drag your ass to the funny farm because my god - 30 games is excessive.

I probably have 5-8 games installed at the most if we count steam games individually.

got a lot more games sitting on my shelf though, but i dont play them


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I know man. Its just how I "feel". I'm not saying its the only way by any means. After all I have OCD so I even have a method of reinstalling everything



i made a software toolkit (called the london CD... i burned it to CD when i went to london, name stuck) with all my essential software


its over 1GB now, but its somewhat famous at lans around here


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 22, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ermm....30 games???! EL-O-EL, thats a lotta game-age but I perfer to uninstall the games I havent touched for at least 5-6 months. More room for pr0n that way. secondly, I got a dedicated 90Gb partition just for games (30Gig left out of a 90Gb partition)
> 
> If you can sit there & genuinely tell me that you actually play those 30 games. id say you need to need to hand yourself over to reality & have them drag your ass to the funny farm because my god - 30 games is excessive.
> 
> ...





I don'y play all of them all the time. But I would like to see them around there since I got plenty of space for them.


----------

